
Offensive PCap Enumeration – v0.2 Update - PatrolX
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1_e-tXE5As
======
Grave_Rose
Thanks for posting this to HN. I hope you (and others) find it helpful. :) I'm
always open to suggestions or even just general feedback about how you used
it, how it helped you and if you have suggestions on making it better.

